# How do you feel as an expat?



## Dv90

Dear fellow expats,
I hope you are enjoying your time in your host country 😊 Could you maybe do me a huge favor and share your experiences working abroad in this short survey on expat adjustment and its factors (it is not commercial, only for educational purposes)? It usually just takes about 5 minutes and you would help me a lot. Of course, you can get a summary of the results as well. Thank you very much for your help!

https://maastrichtuniversity.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_5By2xhCRZSOqRil

@Admin: Would it be okay if I share this link in the different subforums? Just once per forum? I don't want to spam the forum, but I need a pretty large sample and this would definitely increase visibility. I would really appreciate it, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## xabiaxica

I've moved it to the Media & Research Requests area, which is the only area in which we permit these posts


----------



## baldilocks

Dv90 said:


> Dear fellow expats,
> I hope you are enjoying your time in your host country 😊 Could you maybe do me a huge favor and share your experiences working abroad in this short survey on expat adjustment and its factors (it is not commercial, only for educational purposes)? It usually just takes about 5 minutes and you would help me a lot. Of course, you can get a summary of the results as well. Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> https://maastrichtuniversity.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_5By2xhCRZSOqRil
> 
> @Admin: Would it be okay if I share this link in the different subforums? Just once per forum? I don't want to spam the forum, but I need a pretty large sample and this would definitely increase visibility. I would really appreciate it, thanks a lot!!!


Unfortunately, the survey is only interested in those who are working abroad which does not apply to many in Spain since they are pensioners and not working.


----------



## xabiaxica

It isn't just about Spain though, is it?

And I'm willing to bet that there are more working expats across the world, than those who have moved to another country to retire.


----------



## baldilocks

xabiachica said:


> It isn't just about Spain though, is it?
> 
> And I'm willing to bet that there are more working expats across the world, than those who have moved to another country to retire.


True- forgot that I didn't pick this up off the Spanish forum and didn't think it through. Sorry.


----------

